# How shallow will my boat run?



## fatherfire89 (Dec 17, 2014)

Any guesses on how shallow this boat will run? its a 1978 16' Hewescraft river runner with a '95 Suzuki 140/100 jet. I'm not sure if I want to keep it and build it up or cut my losses and sell it. Mechanically its in very good condition but cosmetically its in very poor condition. Could be a fun project but not if its gonna need 12'' of water to run in.

-Mark


----------



## BigTerp (Dec 17, 2014)

Not sure how shallow it would run, but that seems like a LOT of motor for that boat.


----------



## dhoganjr (Dec 17, 2014)

It looks like a solid well built hull. It will take 12-18 inches of water to take off, but once on plane it should run 3-4 inches easily. If mechanically sound it should run between 36-40 mph.

Only one way to know for sure, take it out and run it. Let us know how it does.


----------



## jhunter1 (Dec 19, 2014)

On plane probably 4-6" I would guess and to take off around 18". If mechanically its sound I would keep it.


----------



## dirtypearl (Dec 19, 2014)

looks like you're starting from a good base. I always get some POS to try to turn into a nice boat.


----------

